# Whitish patch on pleco



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just noticed this on one of my L201s. It's mostly on one side, towards the tail. Any ideas about what it could be? It just happens that this is the cave where I saw two of them either fighting or mating last night. Could it be related?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

it looks like some action from mating or attempted mating. It should heal in a few days.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, Peter is right. Looks like scratched up from attempted mating. Just keep an eye on the would to see if it worsen. Clean water usually heals it quickly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I agree with you guys. Looks like breeding attempt. You already got some action!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Mojo caves! Working the magic already.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo! Action! 

I'll keep an eye on it, yes. I had a water change planned for tomorrow anyway so that's good timing. And I'll sure go back and look tonight when the moonlights come on. 

Thanks for chiming in everyone. You guys absolutely rock. You gotta love this forum.


----------

